# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خدایی : تاریخ برگزاری کنکور ۹۹ بستگی به تقویم آموزش پرورش دارد

## reza333

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...5-%D8%B4%D8%AF

اقای خدایی به استناد مصاحبه معاون متوسطه اموزش پرورش ، گفتن خرداد و بخشی از تیر برای امتحان نهاییاست ، و از طرفی طبق مصوبه ستاد ملی کرونا ۲۰ روز بعد هم کنکور باید برگزار شه.


با این تفاسیر احتمالا کنکور یا میشه ۲۶ و ۲۷ تیر یا ۲ و ۳ مرداد. یعنی دو تا سه هفته تعویق و  قطعا بیشتر از این تعویق نمیخوره.

----------


## mobinax

> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...5-%D8%B4%D8%AF
> 
> اقای خدایی به استناد مصاحبه معاون متوسطه اموزش پرورش ، گفتن خرداد و بخشی از تیر برای امتحان نهاییاست ، و از طرفی طبق مصوبه ستاد ملی کرونا ۲۰ روز بعد هم کنکور باید برگزار شه.
> 
> 
> احتمالا کنکور بیفته دوم و سوم مرداد. یعنی سه هفته تعویق بخوره.


چه عجب ایشون یبار به نفع ما صحبت کردن..

----------


## hamidam

بخدا خودشونم هنوز نمیدونن چی قراره بشه

----------


## farzaddd

کنکور یه ماه عقب افتاده.

----------


## mobinax

> کنکور یه ماه عقب افتاده.


چرا اعلام نمیکنن اخه

----------


## Ngizz

ای استارتر محترم شما همونی نبودی زیر همه ی پست ها مینوشتی کنکور عقب نمی افته فلانی اینو گفته اون اینو گفته؟!  :Yahoo (100): دوست عزیز کنکور 2و3 مرداد هم احتمال نداره بی افته چون اون روز کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته و یه آزمون دیگه در حال برگزاری هست(تازه اگه اون خودش تعویق نیوفته). از طرف دیگه گفتن آخرین جایی که باز میشه مدارس و دانشگاه ها هست و سال تحصیلی حداقل برای دوازدهم باید تموم شه اونی هم که گفته سال تحصیلی رو زودتر تموم کنیم منظورش این بوده 20% آخر کتاب رو با سال بعدی بخونن بچه ها (آیا برای دوازدهم این کار شدنی هست؟) پس نمیشه تاریخ دقیقی داد لطفا دیگه استرس نده اول که می‌گفتی تعویق نمیدن الان که رسما دادن میگی دو هفته...

----------


## 0mdh0

والا بایدسال تحصیلی بعدی رو ابانو اینا شروع کنن و خرداد تموم ش ب جا اردیبهشت خیال خودشونو مارو راحت کنن بی مسئولیتا(تابستون ی سال بش دوماه چیزی از کسی کم نمیش فقط میگن سختمون نش ی وقت ...البته میدونن از سیستم اموزشیشون ابی گرم نمیش فقط میخوان ببندنش)
اینا حداقل باید یک ماه مرور بذارن ... وظیفشونه چ والدین کلاسو خالی بذارن چ ن. ک اینکارو احتمالا بتونن خرداد...تیر هم امتحانا پس کنکور بیفته کم کمش اواسط مرداد ( ک باید بیشترم بشه)
چینی ک یک ماه کنترل کرده کرونا رو کنکورشو از خرداد انداخته تیر(ی ماه تعویق)
ایران هنو بین زمین و اسمونه ی ماهو سر شاخشه البته عادلانش
ولی اینا بخوان ب نفع کی کار کنن دیگ الله اعلم
چقد شددد انقده پاسکاری میکنن  کارو و تصحیح میکنن حرفا همو اعصاب نمونده برامون دیگ

----------


## mohammad1397

بازم هیچی مشخص نیست امتحانات نهایی که ئمیشه مجازی برگزار کنن با این اوضاع کرونا هم میگن پیک دوم در راهه تا کرونا فروکش نکنه امتحانات و به تبع اون کنکور هم کنسله این مصاحبه ها فعلا همش بی اعتباره چون کرونا داره برای ایران تعیین تکلیف میکنه نه اینا برای کرونا

----------


## Ham1

> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...5-%D8%B4%D8%AF
> 
> اقای خدایی به استناد مصاحبه معاون متوسطه اموزش پرورش ، گفتن خرداد و بخشی از تیر برای امتحان نهاییاست ، و از طرفی طبق مصوبه ستاد ملی کرونا ۲۰ روز بعد هم کنکور باید برگزار شه.
> 
> 
> با این تفاسیر احتمالا کنکور یا میشه ۲۶ و ۲۷ تیر یا ۲ و ۳ مرداد. یعنی دو تا سه هفته تعویق و  قطعا بیشتر از این تعویق نمیخوره.


دل خودتو به این حرف ها خوش نکن. قطع به یقین دیگه آموزش حضوری نداریم.آموزش و پرورش هم میگه آموزش مجازی کافی بوده یا نهایتا از کتابها حذف میکنن. تمام زورشونو میزنن تا سال تحصیلی سر وقت یا حتی زودتر تموم بشه اینجوری کنکور هم سر وقت برگزار میشه.

----------


## MehranWilson

یاد خیابانی افتادم که میگفت رونالدو انصافا بهترین بازیکنه ولی خب مسی هم چیزی از رونالدو کم نداره

----------


## general knobi

دوستان گرامی فعلا با این فرمول کشف شده توسط جهادگران عرصه سیاست وحماقت مبتلایان دیروز منهای 150 مساوی مبتلایان امروز و فوتی های هروز 130 بعلاوه منهای 8 میریم به سمت صفر شدن مبتلایان و  در نتیجه اغاز مدارس از هفته اول اردیبهشت ماه به حول قوه الهی و با عنایت به فرمودع مسولین مبنی بر یکماه اموزش حضوری همه چیز در تایم خودشو برگزار میشه چه امتحان وچه کنکور  پ ن امار فردای مبتلایان1909 نفر فوتی 138 نفر به پایان امد این دفتر

----------


## 0mdh0

> دوستان گرامی فعلا با این فرمول کشف شده توسط جهادگران عرصه سیاست وحماقت مبتلایان دیروز منهای 150 مساوی مبتلایان امروز و فوتی های هروز 130 بعلاوه منهای 8 میریم به سمت صفر شدن مبتلایان و  در نتیجه اغاز مدارس از هفته اول اردیبهشت ماه به حول قوه الهی و با عنایت به فرمودع مسولین مبنی بر یکماه اموزش حضوری همه چیز در تایم خودشو برگزار میشه چه امتحان وچه کنکور  پ ن امار فردای مبتلایان1909 نفر فوتی 138 نفر به پایان امد این دفتر


دقیقااااا
از اول شیوع ایران مث ی بچه خوب 2000 مبتلا و 100 کشته داره روزانه.اصن نفهمیدیم پیک اول کی اومد کی رفت
همینجوریم پیش میرن صفرش میکنن الکی مثلا اینا خوبن قوین
هییییع :Yahoo (20):

----------


## general knobi

البته اینوهم بگما تاملند و کلاسای انلاین یکماه کلاساشون انداختن عقب و استاد ناصح زاده هم تو پیج اینستاش میگه یکماه قطعیه خب بالاخره اینا یک سروسری با سنجش دارن که اینو میگن

----------


## Ham1

> البته اینوهم بگما تاملند و کلاسای انلاین یکماه کلاساشون انداختن عقب و استاد ناصح زاده هم تو پیج اینستاش میگه یکماه قطعیه خب بالاخره اینا یک سروسری با سنجش دارن که اینو میگن


ببخشید آدرس پیج آقای ناصح زاده رو میشه بگید؟
خیلی دنبالش گشتم

----------


## BARONI

من تو تاپیکای قبل هم گفتم اوضاع به شدت وخیمه
طوری که اقای خدایی هم قبول کردن
خوشبینانه ترین زمان کنکور هفته ی اخر شهریور
بدبینانش هفته ی اخر ابان یا هفته ی اول اذر
از این سطح نگری این چی گفت اون چی گفت هم بیاین بیرون!

----------


## Zahra77

همون دو هفته رو هم برید خدا رو شکر کنین 
اگه 
اگه 
اگه 
تعویق بیوفته

----------


## BARONI

اینم اضافه کنم که ۱۲ سال تحصیلی باید تمام بشه باید!!!!
بعد ۲۰ روز ازمون کنکور برگزار میشه
نمیدونم ، فقط ۱۰ درصد تدریس مونده و اینا فقط چرنده باید طبق قانون اساسی ۱۲ سال تحصیلی تمام بشه بعد کنکور برگزار کنند
سال تحصیلی دانش اموز با دانشگاهی باهم مرتبطه ، به احتمال ۸۰ درصد ترم لغو و کنکور ماه ها عقب میوفته

----------


## general knobi

miladnasehzade@

----------


## Ham1

همین الان یه سایت مطلب زده بود که شورای عالی آموزش و پروش تاکید کرده که باید سال تحصیلی در خرداد تموم بشه.
پس دیگه خودتون رو درگیر تعویق نکنید. کنکور همون ۲۰ روز بعد از آخرین امتحان برگزار میشه که میوفته توی تیرماه

----------


## Ham1

> همین الان یه سایت مطلب زده بود که شورای عالی آموزش و پروش تاکید کرده که باید سال تحصیلی در خرداد تموم بشه.
> پس دیگه خودتون رو درگیر تعویق نکنید. کنکور همون ۲۰ روز بعد از آخرین امتحان برگزار میشه که میوفته توی تیرماه


https://www.shahrekhabar.com/political/158628108055312

----------


## reza333

> همین الان یه سایت مطلب زده بود که شورای عالی آموزش و پروش تاکید کرده که باید سال تحصیلی در خرداد تموم بشه.
> پس دیگه خودتون رو درگیر تعویق نکنید. کنکور همون ۲۰ روز بعد از آخرین امتحان برگزار میشه که میوفته توی تیرماه


بله حق با شماست. پرونده تعویق بسته شد. سال تحصیلی که در خرداد تموم بشه. خب کنکورم در تاریخ خودش میشه..اما نکته جالب اینجاست ، از دید مسئولان این مملکت وضعیت پارسال و امسال مثل یکیه.....

----------


## Saeed79

> اینم اضافه کنم که ۱۲ سال تحصیلی باید تمام بشه باید!!!!
> بعد ۲۰ روز ازمون کنکور برگزار میشه
> نمیدونم ، فقط ۱۰ درصد تدریس مونده و اینا فقط چرنده باید طبق قانون اساسی ۱۲ سال تحصیلی تمام بشه بعد کنکور برگزار کنند
> سال تحصیلی دانش اموز با دانشگاهی باهم مرتبطه ، به احتمال ۸۰ درصد ترم لغو و کنکور ماه ها عقب میوفته


ترم قطعا کنسل نمیشه . کلییی کلاس مجازی در سطح کشور داره برگزار میشه فکر کردید استادا و مسئولین میذارن این صدها ساعتی که صرف شده بسوزه ؟
کنکور هم برای پذیرش دانشجو توی مرداد ماه برگزار میشه
خواهشا این فکرا که کنکور ۶ ۷ ماه دیگه برگزار میشه رو توی ذهن کنکوریا نندازید که ۲ ۳ ماه از درس بیخیال بشن و یه هو بگن کنکور طبق زمانه !
اگه‌هم خودتون کنکوری هستین به هیچ وجه توجیه نکنید ! ...

----------


## reza333

> مسیولین هنوز نمی دونن چی کار می‌خوان بکنن و گفتن تا ۳۰ فروردین روی این قضیه که چی کار کنیم داریم کار میکنیم
> اون وقت ی مشت بچه مچه ریختن اینجا تجزیه تحلیل میکنن و نتیجه گیری میکنن و فتوا هم میدن


برادر طبق خبر بالا امروز شورای عالی اموزش پرورش با حضور وزیر جلسه داشتن و تاکید شده سال تحصیلی در خرداد باید تموم بشه ، این یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی اخرین نهایی باید تو خرداد برگزار بشه.

کنکور هم قرار شده ۲۰ روز پس از اتمام نهاییا باشه . پس با این حساب تاریخ کنکور هم تغییر نمیکنه‌. نهایت یک هفته جابجا بشه. یعنی تعویق بی تعویق.

----------


## BARONI

> ترم قطعا کنسل نمیشه . کلییی کلاس مجازی در سطح کشور داره برگزار میشه فکر کردید استادا و مسئولین میذارن این صدها ساعتی که صرف شده بسوزه ؟
> کنکور هم برای پذیرش دانشجو توی مرداد ماه برگزار میشه
> خواهشا این فکرا که کنکور ۶ ۷ ماه دیگه برگزار میشه رو توی ذهن کنکوریا نندازید که ۲ ۳ ماه از درس بیخیال بشن و یه هو بگن کنکور طبق زمانه !
> اگه‌هم خودتون کنکوری هستین به هیچ وجه توجیه نکنید ! ...


اقا سعید من همیشه با شما هم نظر بودم ولی 
از لحظ تدریس مجازی تقریبا نتیجه ای صفر داده  برای اکثر دانشجو ها
اون دانشجویی  ( ازاد )که میلیون ها پول داده که حضوری کلاس تشکیل بشه مطمین باش بیخیال نمیشه با این تدریس های مجازی که همیشه مشکل دارند
و اگه تصمیمی گرفته بشه برای همه ی دانشجو ها گرفته میشه.
من تحلیل یا فکرمو اینجا نمینویسم با توجه به تحقیقی ک کردم اینجا بیانشون کردم.
تا اخر شهریور به هیچ عنوان نمیتونن ازمونی برگزار کنند .
ازمون سراسری با 1 میلیون داوطلب که جای خود دارد.
چین از اذر ماه ( اگه طبق بیانیه ای که خودشون دادن ) درگیر کرونا بودن تا اوایل فروردین که موفق شدن مهار کنند که خیلیا معتقدن دروغ میگیه چین !
با این حال ازمون کنکورشون که بزرگترین کنکور دنیاست یک ماه عقب افتاد و قراره تیر برگزار بشه!
شما اگه کشور مارو هم با چین مقایسه کنید ( که فرض محاله ) اوایل مهر برگزار میشه کنکور.

----------


## Calvert

فعلن ک گفتن آخر فروردین تصمیم قطعیو میگیریم ، شاید بخوان ب کرونا رکب بزنن کنکورو خرداد بگیرن :Yahoo (16): 
الان ک خیلیا مراقبت میکنن روزی 200 تا میمیره وای ب حال روزی ک این همه دانش آموز برن سر جلسه

----------


## mlt

_دولتمردان پشکل هم برای دانش آموزان ارزشی قایل نیستند.هیچ کاری هم نمیکنن به نغع ما باشه.فقط یکم روی دانشجوها حساس هستن که اونم بخاطر اینه که قشر مهمی هستن و مثل دانش آموزا نمیشه سرشونو شیره مالید._

----------


## mehrab98

> مسیولین هنوز نمی دونن چی کار می‌خوان بکنن و گفتن تا ۳۰ فروردین روی این قضیه که چی کار کنیم داریم کار میکنیم
> اون وقت ی مشت بچه مچه ریختن اینجا تجزیه تحلیل میکنن و نتیجه گیری میکنن و فتوا هم میدن



هرکسی حق داره نظرشو بگه , حالا شما که سن بالایی و خیلی تجربه داری چرا اومدی تو انجمنی که مربوط به بچه مچه هاس ؟؟؟ 
مسئولا میدونن که قطعا میخوان سال تحصیلی رو تا اوایل تیر تموم کنن این عین روز واضح و روشنه با حرفایی که زدن صرفا الان دنبال راه حلن که چجوری آموزش تصفه نیمشونو ماسمالی کنن. همین !

----------


## sami7

حدود دو ماه مدارس تعطیل خواهد بود 
ببینیم چی پیش میاد ؛ اینکه روحانی گفته سال تحصیلی بعد سر جاش هست و تغییر نمیکنه و بعدش گفت به سال تحصیلی ب میزان تعطیلی اضافه میکنیم اولا که حرفش درسته نباید سال تحصیلی جا ب جا بشه یک عمر سیستم آموزشی کشور این مدلی بوده قطعا تلاش میکنن حفظ کنند دوما میشه از حرفاش برداشت که اقا ممکنه تابستون و تعطیلی نداشته باشیم و کلاسا و کنکور ب تابستون منتقل بشه که کاملامنطقیه دیگه اون تو این شرایط نمیاد بگه که جنوب هوا گرمه نه در تابستون امکانش نیست ی وضعیت عجیب و نادری پیش اومده باید جمع بشه بره ؛ من کاری ندارم که دولت خوب یا بده اما تو این وضعیت شک نکنید نمیان تصمیمی بگیرن که اوضا بدتر بشه و بگن مثلا هیچی عوض نشده همه چی سر جاشه و نهایی تو خرداد هست یک ماه این ور اون ور برا دولت فرقی نداره 
مهم همون سال تحصیلی جدیده که شک نکنید از مهر هس که فقط طول تعطیلی و تابستون بچه ها کوتاه شده

----------


## pouyasadeghi

قطعا کنکور عقب می افته بیش یک ماه
امروز نمکی رفته بود مجلس گفته بود که امار فوتی ها رو در جلسه غیر علنی میگم حالا توی تی وی میگن 3700 :Yahoo (40): 
ببیند اول باید تدریس کامل شه بعد امتحان نهایی بعد کنکور 
تا وضعیت سفید نشه هیچ خبری نیست و اینکه ایران مسیِولین خورد خورد همه چی میگن امروز وزیر کشور گفت وزیر اموزش و پرورش گفته که میتونم تو شهریور ماه یک ماه کلاس بزارم جمع کنم سال تحصیلی رو
بعدش یه لحظه به تجمع دمه در سالن امتحان فکر کنید چه نهایی چه کنکور توی فضای ده متری 100 نفر جمع میشن
خوب رهکارشون چیه؟ هیچی امتحان انلاین خوب بشین تو خونه به داداش بزرگ ترت بگو جواب سوال پیدا کن امتخان انلاین تستیه راه دو با سیستم کامپیوتر در مدارس خوب چه کاریه به روش سنتی بدن
ببیند یه چیز دیگه کرونا هست  حالا حالا اینکه میگن خرداد تمامه  چرته  چون قرنطینه نمیکنن چون دولت ایران پول نداره به مردم بده پس مردم میرن بیرون  سر کاسبیشون چرخه کرونا متوقف نمیشه از اون ور امکان داره تحریم ها بخاطر کرونا بردارن هر روز افراد بیشتر به امریکا فشار میارن بخاطرجون مردم ایران تحریم بردارین.......
ولی شما فرض بگیر یک مرداد فقط میدونیم  تا اینجا قطعی شده
مثلا  تاملند رایان کلاس عقب انداختن کلاس ها رو یا  کلاسینو بیشتر کرده بعضی درس هاشو فیزیک از 12 جلسه که از اول اردیبهشت شروع میشد کرد 17 تا
-------------
دو تا خواهش
از کانال سبطی بیان بیرون خودش مافیا کنکوره 
مسئولین ایران علاقه خاصی به غافل گیری دارن یهو دیدی گفتن 13 تیر به هیچ حرفی تا اول خرداد دل نبندین

----------


## mobinax

> اقا سعید من همیشه با شما هم نظر بودم ولی 
> از لحظ تدریس مجازی تقریبا نتیجه ای صفر داده  برای اکثر دانشجو ها
> اون دانشجویی  ( ازاد )که میلیون ها پول داده که حضوری کلاس تشکیل بشه مطمین باش بیخیال نمیشه با این تدریس های مجازی که همیشه مشکل دارند
> و اگه تصمیمی گرفته بشه برای همه ی دانشجو ها گرفته میشه.
> من تحلیل یا فکرمو اینجا نمینویسم با توجه به تحقیقی ک کردم اینجا بیانشون کردم.
> تا اخر شهریور به هیچ عنوان نمیتونن ازمونی برگزار کنند .
> ازمون سراسری با 1 میلیون داوطلب که جای خود دارد.
> چین از اذر ماه ( اگه طبق بیانیه ای که خودشون دادن ) درگیر کرونا بودن تا اوایل فروردین که موفق شدن مهار کنند که خیلیا معتقدن دروغ میگیه چین !
> با این حال ازمون کنکورشون که بزرگترین کنکور دنیاست یک ماه عقب افتاد و قراره تیر برگزار بشه!
> شما اگه کشور مارو هم با چین مقایسه کنید ( که فرض محاله ) اوایل مهر برگزار میشه کنکور.


حرفاتون کاملا درسته ولی من فک نمیکنم که قراره اینجاهم کنترل بشه اینجا امار داره کم کم به صفر میل میکنه.... اونم تو یکی دوماه اونم بی هیچ اقدام و تدبیری...

----------


## BARONI

> حرفاتون کاملا درسته ولی من فک نمیکنم که قراره اینجاهم کنترل بشه اینجا امار داره کم کم به صفر میل میکنه.... اونم تو یکی دوماه اونم بی هیچ اقدام و تدبیری...


تا زمانی واکسن کرونا وارد ایران نشه یا درمان قطعی کرونا پیدا نشه. ایران نمیتونه مبتلاهاشو حتی به  زیره ۱۰۰۰ بیاره .
الان واقعا فک میکنید این امار راسته؟؟؟؟

----------


## BARONI

روحانی : از شنبه موج دوم کرونا شروع میشه!

----------


## general knobi

علی برکت الله  :Yahoo (21):  ​گودبای کنکور فور اور

----------


## Eli100

تاکید اعضای شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برای پایان سال تحصیلی در خرداد
به گزارش کانال اخبار وزارت آموزش و پرورش ، مهدی نوید بابیان اینکه اعضای شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تأکیددارند سال تحصیلی در خردادماه به پایان برسد، اظهار کرد:‌ نظرات زیادی در ارتباط با این موضوع مطرح شد که جمع‌بندی نهایی در جلسه هفته آینده شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش انجام می‌شود همچنین کاری که باید برای دانش‌آموزان کنکوری انجام شود، ازنظر محتوا و زمان آموزش در جلسه آتی بررسی خواهد شد. @studentISTs
بچه‌ها با اینکه اصرار دارن سال تحصیلی مثل سالهای قبل خرداد تموم میشه چطوری فکد میکنید بیشتر از یه ماه تعویق میدن؟

----------


## mobinax

> تا زمانی واکسن کرونا وارد ایران نشه یا درمان قطعی کرونا پیدا نشه. ایران نمیتونه مبتلاهاشو حتی به  زیره ۱۰۰۰ بیاره .
> الان واقعا فک میکنید این امار راسته؟؟؟؟


عزیزم منظور من این بود که الکی مثلا همه چی ارومه ماچقد خوشبختیم....فکر نمیکردم اینقدر بد برداشت بشه بازم ممنونم که محترمانه جواب دادید و هزار تا بد و بیراه نثارم نکردید ❤️

----------

